# The British Invasion!!



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Friday February 27th live and free on SpikeTV.

LHW Title Fight Emmanual Newton VS Liam Mcgeary
WW Title Fight Douglas Lima VS Paul Semtex Daley
LHW Fight Thierry Sokoudju VS Linton Vassell
HW Fight Bobby Lashley VS James Thompson​
I'm loving this card, the two title fights are fire can't wait... IMO Newton is finished the minute he steps foot in against Mcgeary. Liam is just on an entirely different level and I think he holds the title for a long time there. Semtex VS Lima has all the makings of a war and a specatular finish.. Bellator is bringing the heat in February!!

The only thing that I don't like about this card is that they don't have a fight lined up for MVP.

Thoughts...*


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Solid card. Adding MVP will ruin it because he will probably fight some Scrub


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MVP is a scrub so it would be fitting


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Picking all the Brits except Daley.
Great card. Love watching Liam.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> MVP is a scrub so it would be fitting


The jury's out on that until he faces somebody on the next level. 

Up to this point he's smashing nobodys and he's undefeated with 7 wins, 6 of which are stoppages...

He's a prospect until he is proven otherwise. 

Scrubs just lose fights. Page hasn't lost yet. I'm waiting to pass my personal verdict until I see him against somebody more solid.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

James Thompson will get destroyed again and his ear may fall off..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> James Thompson will get destroyed again and his ear may fall off..


James Thompson is the biggest punching bag in MMA lol him and Phil Baroni need to start a support group.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thompson used to be, but he's won 6 straight against decentish opponents. Beat Pudz twice, Lashley, and finished Prindle who used to be pretty good. He's not lost in 4 years, he's doing alright. Comparing him to Baroni is a bit harsh. Baroni's won 1 fight in 3 years, and just lost to Parisyan who's about a 10th of the fighter he was 10 years ago.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Thompson used to be, but he's won 6 straight against decentish opponents. Beat Pudz twice, Lashley, and finished Prindle who used to be pretty good. He's not lost in 4 years, he's doing alright. Comparing him to Baroni is a bit harsh. Baroni's won 1 fight in 3 years, and just lost to Parisyan who's about a 10th of the fighter he was 10 years ago.


At least Baroni made it to the UFC..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> At least Baroni made it to the UFC..


"Making it to the UFC" doesn't mean anything. They sign fighters left and right... hell they try to sign fighters who turn them down.

All it comes down to is making a little bit of noise in the smaller organization and having no contractual obligations at the time and you have a very good chance of being signed...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> "Making it to the UFC" doesn't mean anything. They sign fighters left and right... hell they try to sign fighters who turn them down.
> 
> All it comes down to is making a little bit of noise in the smaller organization and having no contractual obligations at the time and you have a very good chance of being signed...


Yeah now but back then they attempted to be more selective, marketing strategy may have changed but its still the biggest stage and you wont find Thompson on it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Yeah now but back then they attempted to be more selective, marketing strategy may have changed but its still the biggest stage and you wont find Thompson on it.



Maybe so. Maybe not... the fact is that the UFC signed Phil Baroni the second time around and he had a 14-11 record coming off of a loss..... that is in no way selective at all. 

Phil is a can. Has always been a can and I was absolutely LMAO to see that they signed him.... that shit was comedy.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Maybe so. Maybe not... the fact is that the UFC signed Phil Baroni the second time around and he had a 14-11 record coming off of a loss..... that is in no way selective at all.
> 
> Phil is a can. Has always been a can and I was absolutely LMAO to see that they signed him.... that shit was comedy.


He may have been selected for the wrong reasons but the majority of fighters the UFC signed back then were the cream of the crop in one way or the other.

Who are you taking in these fights?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

What the hell is Thompson doing with his hair?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> What the hell is Thompson doing with his hair?


Hypnosis, he's trying to lull them into not hitting him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Who are you taking in these fights?


Daley By left hook KO probably
Mcgeary By stoppage either Sub or TKO but he stops Newton here Mcgeary is better everywhere
Lashley via TKO ground and pound.
Vassell via Sokky gassing and getting batterd to a TKO loss.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Daley By left hook KO probably
> Mcgeary By stoppage either Sub or TKO but he stops Newton here Mcgeary is better everywhere
> Lashley via TKO ground and pound.
> Vassell via Sokky gassing and getting batterd to a TKO loss.


I hope you're right. British MMA has taken a battering lately. Pickett, Bisping, Pearson and Barnatt all losing in the last 2 weeks. Tough to call any UK fighter in the UFC atm relevant. Bellator needs to save the day!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Paul Daley and Liam McGeary are two of my favourites in the world right now. Lima Vs Daley is an insane fight. McGeary should easily destroy Netwon for the title imo, Really excited about this.

MVP on the card would be solid to me too though, but MVP has long since had his pic taken from my sig due to inactivity and bad last fight.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

slapshot said:


> James Thompson will get destroyed again and his ear may fall off..


Thompson actually handily beat Lashley already just two short years ago and hasn't lost since. 

I agree Thompson used to suck but he seems better lately, I wouldn't call this a gimme fight. However I think Lashley has improved as well and takes it this time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Thompson actually handily beat Lashley already just two short years ago and hasn't lost since.
> 
> I agree Thompson used to suck but he seems better lately, I wouldn't call this a gimme fight. However I think Lashley has improved as well and takes it this time.


Maybe I have forgotten the fight and to be honest I couldn't be bothered to go and re-watch it (dont remember it being good) but I seem to remember the decision being a travesty and want to say that Lashley was robbed.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

With how bad James Thompson sucks it's still hard to believe that he was 5-2 in PRIDE.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Maybe I have forgotten the fight and to be honest I couldn't be bothered to go and re-watch it (dont remember it being good) but I seem to remember the decision being a travesty and want to say that Lashley was robbed.


Ok I might not actually have seen that particular fight and just looked at the Play-by-Play which barely had it for Thompson :shame02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael Page has been added to this card too now.

He faces Curtis Millender... (who I've never heard of)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> Michael Page has been added to this card too now.
> 
> He faces Curtis Millender... (who I've never heard of)


After his last performance I'm not surprised if they're not moving him up the ranks. Millender being 7-0 is pretty good for MVP to face though. I don't mind it. I just dont want to see his rise too much in MMA. The whole boxing shit of "National level vs journeyman, european level vs national level, world level vs european level" bullshit up until superstar vs superstar is infuriating.


----------

